
INNengine 4 times smaller ic engine (Spanish) - Imaiomus
https://www.ideal.es/granada/granadino-inventa-patenta-motor-revolucionara-automocion-20200215170318-nt.html
======
Imaiomus
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aovQguKPG4A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aovQguKPG4A)

